# Lost PAR Dog in Playa Del Carmen - Please help



## playaheaste (Aug 1, 2013)

Please help us find Hilo. He was spooked by some firecrakers last night and got off his leash from his new owner at about 10:30pm last night, near 35ave and 22Calle. 

He doesn't like the heat, so he will stay in shady spots as long as possible, which means that if he comes out, it will be at night. Please contact PAR or the number on the flyer!

There is a reward being offered of 1700 pesos

I am new on this forum, so I cant' post a pic/url. Please go to our facebook page of Playa Animal Rescue for picture/flyer.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

playaheaste said:


> Please help us find Hilo. He was spooked by some firecrakers last night and got off his leash from his new owner at about 10:30pm last night, near 35ave and 22Calle.
> 
> He doesn't like the heat, so he will stay in shady spots as long as possible, which means that if he comes out, it will be at night. Please contact PAR or the number on the flyer!
> 
> ...


Good luck! I hope your dog finds his way home soon. Interesting name, by the way.


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

This is my first time trying to share a photo. I hope it works, if not, I guess I need to try again and learn more.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Note: The rules forbid advertising. This is an advertisement. I am making an exception and will leave it. But please do not post advertisements, not even individual advertisements like classifieds.


----------

